

Visualization of Relationships in Your Favorite Movies - jermaink
http://www.gizmodo.in/news/The-Beautiful-Visualization-of-Relationships-in-Your-Favorite-Movies/articleshow/20827777.cms

======
OlgaCheb
Cool idea! But you could do easily the same with the Neo4j database. The most
interesting - to make it working with facebook data. Building such graph you
may be wondered that have some connection to B. Obama or T. Cruze :) The
theory of six handshakes in action. Graphs are amazing!

